# The WOIN Community Publishing Syndicate is coming



## Morrus (Dec 5, 2017)

The *WOIN Community Publishing Syndicate* is coming! Similar to DM's Guild and other community creator storefronts, it is an OBS-powered storefront designed to allow you to easily publish and sell our own WOIN creations - anything from a page of new careers to full-fledged adventures! 

The terms are super-easy (easier than using the OGL) - basically you can use *all* the content of *any* official WOIN book, as long as you only distribute it on the WCPS. We also provide a ton of art you can freely use in WCPS products, a style guide to help you out, and a nifty logo to put on your products.

You can even use our settings, as long as you only distribute it in the WCPS. The Cauldron, ZEITGEIST, Xenomorphs, or any of our upcoming WOIN Studios Presents settings. Want to write an adventure set in Xenomorphs? A side-quest for ZEITGEIST? New equipment, careers, monsters, NPCs, rules.. anything you want! You have free access to our IP, and a standing invitation to create!

WCPS will be with us by mid-December. OBS is in the process of setting it up right now!


----------

